# A 'New' Statement on the Federal Vision



## Poimen (Jan 4, 2007)

My denomination (the Orthodox Christian Reformed Churches) adopted an overture contra the Federal Vision back in March of 2006. See the #10 post below. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/showpost.php?p=256538&postcount=10


----------



## Me Died Blue (Jan 8, 2007)

Thanks for posting that, Daniel - it's encouraging that there is a slow but sure apparent consensus along similar lines increasingly developing as more and more theologians, seminaries and, most importantly of course, churches (at the denominational level as well as the Presbytery/classis level) present their findings from studying the issues surrounding this controversy. It's good to finally be seeing consistent results in that same direction both by Presbyterian and Reformed denominations of varying sizes and histories.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 8, 2007)

Me Died Blue said:


> Thanks for posting that, Daniel -



You are most welcome! And...



Me Died Blue said:


> it's encouraging that there is a slow but sure apparent consensus along similar lines increasingly developing as more and more theologians, seminaries and, most importantly of course, churches (at the denominational level as well as the Presbytery/classis level) present their findings from studying the issues surrounding this controversy. It's good to finally be seeing consistent results in that same direction both by Presbyterian and Reformed denominations of varying sizes and histories.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 6, 2007)

The link for the overture had to be moved. It is now available under the new 'Theological Links' section:

http://www.puritanboard.com/forumdisplay.php?f=94

(Thanks to Rich for his assistance!)


----------



## Magma2 (Feb 6, 2007)

Poimen said:


> The link for the overture had to be moved. It is now available under the new 'Theological Links' section:
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/forumdisplay.php?f=94



Is this available anywhere online in a form that is not a scan of a document? Just curious, because it's a good resource, just not so much in the current form per your link.

thanks.


----------



## Poimen (Feb 6, 2007)

Magma2 said:


> Is this available anywhere online in a form that is not a scan of a document? Just curious, because it's a good resource, just not so much in the current form per your link.
> 
> thanks.



No it is not. Perhaps I will spend some time in the future typing it up and make it available as a Word file.


----------



## VictorBravo (Feb 6, 2007)

Poimen said:


> No it is not. Perhaps I will spend some time in the future typing it up and make it available as a Word file.




Rev. Kok. Don't bother typing it. I've scanned it and used OCR to make a Word file. PM your email address and I'll send it to you.

(It needs a little editing, but it's mostly there).

Vic


----------



## Poimen (Feb 6, 2007)

victorbravo said:


> Rev. Kok. Don't bother typing it. I've scanned it and used OCR to make a Word file. PM your email address and I'll send it to you.
> 
> (It needs a little editing, but it's mostly there).
> 
> Vic



Thank you. You have a PM.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 6, 2007)

Once cleaned up you can host the text version too...


----------



## Poimen (Apr 4, 2007)

This overture is now 'officially' hosted by the OCRC here:

http://www.cambridgeocrc.org/ocrcresources.htm

If the moderators want to remove the download to save space that is fine. I would actually prefer that people get the document from the website anyways (context!). 

On another note, I will not be offering the overture in Word format since it now can be copied and pasted from the .pdf link above.


----------



## tewilder (Apr 6, 2007)

You need to correct that paper. Sometimes you have "Steve Schlissel", sometimes "Schissel".


----------



## Poimen (Apr 6, 2007)

tewilder said:


> You need to correct that paper. Sometimes you have "Steve Schlissel", sometimes "Schissel".



I can't do anything about it. I wasn't the author and that was how it was presented so I doubt they will change that now. 

I trust, however, that this is not so great a stumbling block to the reader's comprehension.


----------

